# Help- first time infusing doe!!



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

I thik I've read every thread since 2009 on here about uterine infections... So much good info. BUT - I would like some more detailed info about how to infuse.

I understand her cervix will be open if in standing heat ( she is now)

How close is the cervix to the opening now? In other words- how far do I need to go inside?

I have a 60cc feeding syringe with a tapered tip ( 1 1/2" tip) would that be enough?

Hubby is picking up 1/4" tubing at TSC - they had no weak kid syringes!

Can I mitre the end of the tubing and sand it smooth? 

Any help is appreciated - I'm so scared to do this - and timing is crucial -she just started heat.

Oh- we have Biomycin and Pennicillin. Which is best - and same dilution for both- as described in other posts?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Sue Reith has an article somewhere here where she recommends biomycin. I have used the protocol once and used a weak kid tubing. Seen mare caths recommended. Just the syringe isn't going to be long enough. Not sure if you can get cut tubing smooth enough. I always recommend having at least 2 weak kid syringes on hand at all times.


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

Thank you Punchiepal! I didn't try yet- phew! So I'll see if they have weak kid syringes in now.

Yes- I've read the article by Sue Reith about 10 times... oh if only I had done it at the time...

Ok - what I did do in the meantime - is when she started heat, everyday I would use the 60cc syringe full of colloidal silver ( hubby makes it) and shoot it in her.

I noticed on day 1 some came back out- day 2 - 3 it all disappeared! Day 4 it came back out again...

So it seems (??) like her cervix was open on 2-3? Do you think I actually hit the cervix? Or is it wishful thinking?


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Not sure how long the cervix is open during heat but they are typically in "standing heat", where they are receptive to breeding, for only 24 hours. I would thing the cervix being open may correlate to that...


----------



## annieday (Aug 29, 2017)

I think you're right I'll get as much in as I can! Thanks


----------

